
Show HN: My first HTML Demo - GlennTheAlien
https://glennthealien.github.io/HtmlDemo/
======
krackers
Great but you might want to consider redacting your email and phone number
considering there are bots that can crawl and pick them up, leading to
unwanted spam. Also sometimes people on the internet can be not so nice, and
it's usually a good idea to minimize your exposure, especially in a very
public platform like HN or Reddit.

------
timtosi
This website is way better than my first attempt back in the day. Keep it on !

Nevertheless, maybe the public dislosure of your phone numbers is not
necessary.

~~~
onion2k
_This website is way better than my first attempt back in the day._

Me too, but I wrote my first site when HTML 2.0 was standard so I have an
excuse.

~~~
rqs
My first website was built with FrontPage[0].

I will recommend you to try it out after I figured out how to time travel :)

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_FrontPage](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_FrontPage)

~~~
onion2k
I used Frontpage, and Frontpage Extensions on the server side. I used
HoTMetaL, Dreamweaver, and a few other WYSIWYG editors too. They were good,
but nothing quite beat Notepad (or BBEdit if you were on a Mac). I remember
Adobe Pagemill was really handy for doing the same changes across hundreds of
files too.

As fun as it was then I don't want to go back.

~~~
natecavanaugh
I used Frontpage for a good while (I made a nice chunk of change off of that
app), but switched to Dreamweaver as I started doing more and more PHP.

But either way, I always loved those programs (and was really irritated by the
elitists who said you couldn't make decent sites unless you used only notepad;
those training wheels helped me become good at something that all of my
"notepad-only" friends have all given up on).

But I agree, as fun as it was, I really have no desire to go back to that
world.

------
neya
This is really, really great. Especially that you coded all this without DIY
tools. I remember, the first time I tried building a website it was with
Microsoft Frontpage, and then I upgraded to Macromedia Dreamweaver (now Adobe)
and finally I gave up on both and started coding on notepad because these
tools got in my way. Atleast you're lucky enough not to worry about IE anymore
;)

------
skocznymroczny
Looks amazing. Way better than the typical React/Vue bloat that's advertised
here on HN regularly. I dig the background, it fits well with the text,
although the font looks a bit weird. I think Comic Sans or <marquee> tags
would make it stand out a bit more.

~~~
solarkraft
Don't forget those <blink> tags.

------
read_if_gay_
It is a good idea to remove your sensitive info (e.g. phone number, last name,
mail address) or replace it with bunk.

~~~
AntonyGarand
Definetly! You should use junk data (ex: 123-4567 as phone number) for
everything you don't want to reveal. You can leave the email if you want to be
contacted, although I recommend you to make a unique one for this purpose.

You can also host a private version which would contain the real information
for employers

------
sagebird
Nice website. The “about” section is probably the most interesting for
visitors and could be expanded. Readers might not know what TAS is. Is there
anything you want to add or change about the site?

~~~
GlennTheAlien
hover over it (I used the abbr property for it)

------
partycoder
From a technical standpoint, it's a website created using bootstrap and some
inline CSS. The carousel works, and that's not trivial to achieve as a
neophyte. There is a footer with an easter egg (small text).

Home pages were very common back in the 90s and these days are out of fashion
mostly due to blogs and social networks.

That's why making a home page these days is even more important, in order to
contribute to a more decentralized Internet. So good job keeping the flame
alive.

------
wingerlang
While cool and all, I am sure it looks about on par with what everyone here
did when starting out or am I crazy?

Thanks for not putting your age in the HN title though..

------
haloboy777
This is really great for first time website.

------
nielsole
Nice website.

Interesting, in Taiwan international schools are forbidden to enrol Taiwanese
students. I wonder what the rationale is behind that.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taipei_American_School](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taipei_American_School)

~~~
GlennTheAlien
if u read carefully, they say only students without foreign passport, which I
do (Canadian)

------
z3t4
Next stop CSS. Try to make a web site using only HTML and CSS, without
Bootstrap or JQuery. The trick is to use as much HTML semantics as possible,
make the site readable using just HTML, then do all the styling in the CSS
stylesheet. And add classes to the HTML elements if needed.

------
m00dy
This is what I did when I was 13. :)

[https://web.archive.org/web/20050503103013/http://eren13.8k....](https://web.archive.org/web/20050503103013/http://eren13.8k.com:80/)

~~~
alaq
Good times! I find out that my first one is still up:
[http://lacquemant.free.fr/](http://lacquemant.free.fr/)

------
randoaccount108
Uhh.. congrats on making a website? I mean, if you are a real poster and are
the age of the people on your site, kudos on making a public site. But I'm
sorry, I don't feel this deserves posting on HN. I'm feeling trolled right
now.

------
Ancient
Great start! Keep it up, stay curious & continue learning. Try to learn a bit
of javascript with a fun game tutorial like this:
[https://codecombat.com](https://codecombat.com)

------
kulu2002
Really super stuff. Especially if this is your first time with HTML.

------
Gigacore
Cool stuff, Glenn! Keep doing and you'll go places!

------
hungerstrike
Looks great!

Here is something to remember about doing this kind of work: It's never done!
There is always something else to do. So, I hope you enjoy doing the work.

------
krapp
Looks good. One bit of advice - replace the background image with a solid
color. A busy background image can make the text difficult to read.

------
randoaccount108
Ahh, I have been trolled. HN needs a specific _report_ button, even for young
accounts, because duh, this post.

~~~
gus_massa
If you see something horrible wrong posted to HN you can email the mods:
hn@ycombinator.com (it's a manual process, so write to them only in special
cases)

This is a strange submission and probably will not reach the front page, but
IMHO it's necessary to report it manually to the mods.

Anyway, if you continue to post similar angry comments in allcaps the mods may
notice and ban your account, so better try to fly under the radar for a few
days.

From:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

> _The most important principle on HN, though, is to make thoughtful comments.
> Thoughtful in both senses: civil and substantial._

------
agnivade
If you were thinking you got away with the easter egg, you didnt ;) Good job
kiddo !

------
nitletonebrian
good job you should consider adding links to your profile like github

------
Waterluvian
I wish I had this opportunity at 14. Awesome start. Keep going!

------
GlennTheAlien
the phone number is not real

~~~
gus_massa
In the movies, they use 555 to show a fictional phone number in USA, I don't
know if there is something similar in Taiwan
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/555_(telephone_number)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/555_\(telephone_number\))

Since this is not your phone, are you sure that it is not somebody else phone?

------
pinkskip
well done!

